# Wifi speed on CA Amtrak trains?



## Robert8736 (Jul 14, 2019)

I know there is a limit to how fast the speeds are to ensure nobody is hogging the bandwidth but how much ping can you expect to get when connected to the Amtrak WiFi?


----------



## chakk (Jul 14, 2019)

Robert8736 said:


> I know there is a limit to how fast the speeds are to ensure nobody is hogging the bandwidth but how much ping can you expect to get when connected to the Amtrak WiFi?



speeds are generally slow on all Amtrak trains -- look for at most 1 megabit per second. your own smartphone may well be the faster way to go (using your phone as a tethered access point)


----------



## me_little_me (Jul 19, 2019)

Robert8736 said:


> I know there is a limit to how fast the speeds are to ensure nobody is hogging the bandwidth but how much ping can you expect to get when connected to the Amtrak WiFi?


Depends on whether the train is on a siding waiting for a freight to pass. If that's the case, the conductor gets a lot of ping at times.


----------

